# Pippi's Journal - Anyone for tea?!



## pippi_89

Right, it's time to start a journal. I'm on here often enough!

Hi I'm Sophie.

OH and I have been together for 4 and a half years and have had 3 beautiful children (please don't do the maths on that ;)) and Sam finally proposed back in May. Well, I say proposed! Walked into the kitchen while I was making a cup of tea and said "I think we should get married, start planning it!" 
Who said romance was dead, eh?! :haha:

We are looking to get married in October 2015 and we are planning a vintage afternoon tea party style wedding. (some of you may have seen the post about the 'family drink issue!')

We will be married in the church I was christened in:



and we are looking to have the reception at either:

Bodidris Hall


or Cross Lanes Hotel


Opinions please! Honestly I prefer Bodidris although I think it will depend on who gives us the best price!

Hopefully I will be able to visit them both in the next couple of weeks so I will keep posting!


----------



## Soph n Chris

Ooo I like Boddiris hall too. Beautiful for pictures . 

What a quaint church too! 

I love the idea of afternoon tea. 

People always look at me like I have tow heads when I say there are only 5 guests at my wedding and no reception just a sit down meal.... :-/ haha! You have to do what you want?


----------



## pippi_89

Exactly! The tea thing started off as a problem solution but I'm really into it now! 

It's a rather large afternoon tea now though :haha: We though, just minimum family, parents and grandparents. But then realised that would be a bad idea as both families are split so it might be a bit awkward for everyone. So we added aunties and uncles to the guest list........we are now at 65 day guests, and 45 of them are mine! I have a rediculously large family!

5 guests sounds like heaven after all the stressing I've been doing! And I've got two years of this yet!!!!


----------



## Baby Bell

Stalking:thumbup:


----------



## emyandpotato

Boddiris is beautiful! So excited to read all your plans. Church is simply stunning too.


----------



## Mummy May

Bodidris is beautiful but the other place could be better inside for a large party. Xx


----------



## pippi_89

I did think that myself but Bodidris will hold up to 90 so it shouldn't be a problem. 

Just emailed Bodidris to see if I can go up to look around on Tuesday :happydance:

I have been talking about dates with Sam today and we (well, I!) have come to the conclusion that there is one day we could do it, that's it. One single day! This is my reasoning:

I work in a school so it will have to be during a school holiday. We want an autumn wedding, which means the only option would be October half term. We are going for a weekday for budget reasons and I have it in my head (God only knows why!) that it really needs to be a Thursday. Which leaves us with 29th October as the only option. (I realise it is not actually the only option but I'm being a bridezilla on the Thursday thing!! :haha:)

Now I am panicing! I need to get booking stuff!


----------



## pippi_89

Sorry about yesterday's post ladies :dohh:

It was/should have been dd#1's birthday, I was fixating on rediculous, non-existant problems!


----------



## Baby Bell

:hugs: everything becomes so much harder and so much more intense on the significant days like angels birthdays :hugs::kiss:


----------



## xemmax

Congratulations, your wedding sounds amazing already! Our venue does a high tea package and I so wanted to go for it but couldn't persuade DF.. I'll link you to their brochure if you like as it might have some ideas for you in it? (Scroll down and the high tea menu is there)

https://www.stubtonhall.co.uk/downloads/stubton_hall_guideline_prices_oct_2012.pdf

Hope your angel's birthday was gentle for you :hugs:

My heart was totally set on a specific date as I'm funny about numbers but I fell so totally in love with the venue I had to change, and it really doesn't bother me now. So if your date isn't free, hopefully there'll be another that you'll be able to happily take!


----------



## pippi_89

Oh I'll probably get over the date thing by next week, I just needed something else to focus on I think :haha:

Thanks for the link. Your venue is amazing! I like the tea cup cocktail idea. I might see if OH will go for that between the tea and the evening! :)


----------



## Mummy May

Sometimes things seem messier than they are when you have a messy brain on days like that. You will probs want something else next week :) big hugs though xx


----------



## pippi_89

Still waiting to hear back off Bodidris so I haven't been up there yet :(

Hopefully it will be in the next week as I'm back in work September (Mat Leave ends :cry:) so it might be a bit more awkward to arrange going up there then. Grrr, hurry up an e-mail me!!


----------



## pippi_89

..............still waiting.

Emailed Cross Lanes in the meantime, let's see if they reply. Good job I'm not on a tight schedule!


----------



## Logan's Mum

Stalking! :flower:

I was thinking of getting married in October 2015 too, I love the idea of a reception venue with a fire and pics in the Autumn leaves. We decided instead on May as I couldnt wait that long :rofl: Lovely venues you have picked, hope you hear back from them soon! x


----------



## pippi_89

Hi! :)

That's kind of my idea! I think it's ace but I'm getting impatient already! :dohh: OH was up for a summer wedding initially but I'm trying to keep the budget low as possible so he gave in! Also I'm a bit of a vampire child! :haha: I don't do sun, I turn lobster instantly, not pretty! If I had to stand around taking wedding photos in blazing sunshine I'd cry......or melt :rofl:

Heard back off Cross Lanes straight away! Going tomorrow morning :happydance:

Will post when I get back!


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh well that's better news isn't it, it would probably put me off the other place since they haven't bothered to get in touch. Have fun today! Xx


----------



## pippi_89

I've been feeling the same tbh! I'll wait and see what their excuse is first, if there is one :growlmad:

Cross Lanes was really great! Relaxed, friendly and they've refurbished since I was last there. They have a separate suite at the back for weddings now with a private entrance, it's own bar and dance floor area. Breakfast room is gorgeous, a whole wall of windows and french doors out onto the garden and patio area. Loads of trees so it should be beautiful in the middle of autumn!

She's going to discuss our menu with their head chef and get back to me in the next couple of days. Fingers crossed the price is as pretty as the venue [-o&lt;


----------



## Mummy May

Fingers crossed! Xx


----------



## Logan's Mum

That hotel is lovely! Saw on their webpage you can have a gazebo, might be cold but would look lovely in the Autumn leaves. Or rainy :rofl: Have you heard back about the price? x


----------



## pippi_89

I love the gazebo! It sounds silly but I almost hope it does rain at some point. I've seen some amazing pictures there with the bride looking out of the huge windows with rain running down them! Beautiful.

I haven't heard back yet, I keep checking my email every 5 minutes :haha:


----------



## xemmax

Just looked up Cross Lanes, it's soooooo beautiful! I love the decor. Is it the garden suite you looked at? Fingers crossed you hear from them soon with a good price!


----------



## pippi_89

Yes it is the garden suite. I really like it. There are a couple more in the running now but I think I may stick with Cross Lanes if the cost is ok. Just need to hear back.........argh!!! I need to know now!!

STILL haven't heard from Bodidris. That's them out. :growlmad:


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah sod them, that's so rude! Xx


----------



## xemmax

I love the garden suite, it's so lovely! Hope you hear back soon.

I'd definitely forget the other place, if you're having this much trouble before you've booked then god knows what they'll be like when they've taken your money!


----------



## pippi_89

Heard back from Cross Lanes. Just under £2600 for whole reception (inc DJ etc) which is exactly what I was hoping for! :happydance:

Sam has thrown another idea in so I'm going to check that out soon but I think I might just try to persuede him :haha:

www.brynhowelhotel.co.uk


----------



## Mummy May

:/ What on earth are those gold bed sheets :spew: lol! That sounds like a good price from Cross Lanes, is that for day and evening guests? xx


----------



## pippi_89

I know :rofl:

Yes that's for food, drinks, hot evening buffet, DJ, bed and breakfast, everything. Not bad eh :happydance:


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah that's great xx


----------



## readytoplan

Stalking :)

We are looking at a christmas winter wedding 2015 I love the winter months too :) x


----------



## pippi_89

I'm back!!

We had a few family losses over the last few months so wedding plans had to go on hold but everything is back on now.

Going on 16th to book Cross Lanes Hotel. :happydance:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm so sorry to hear that.

But yay for going to book the venue xxx


----------



## pippi_89

Wow! Haven't been on for ages!

Update: Cross Lanes booked :happydance: and took the plunge today and actually bought the dress!!

opinions?! Mine is in dark ivory rather than the pale though.
https://www.romanticaofdevon.co.uk/collections/romantica/2012/windsor/full

having my hair in a side bun with this:
https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_37484+MWHR034527_-1


----------



## pippi_89

And bridesmaids have these in lavender:
https://www.romanticaofdevon.co.uk/collections/romantica-bridesmaids/2014/val/


----------



## kmbabycrazy

The dress is beautiful x


----------

